# Green Mini Twinn on ebay



## vuniw (Mar 23, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272585873310?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Anybody on here selling this bike? I would love to bring this one home but I was hoping to offer a trade.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 24, 2017)

I have this same bike in mint, original condition.  I thought they were worth more than your asking price. Good luck.


----------



## vuniw (Mar 24, 2017)

Not mine. I am looking for a green one and a blue one. Already have the copper tone


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2017)

vuniw said:


> Not mine. I am looking for a green one and a blue one. Already have the copper tone



Coppertone is beautiful.


----------



## vuniw (Mar 25, 2017)

1968 Coppertone Schwinn Mini Twinn



__ vuniw
__ Jul 23, 2014








vincev said:


> Coppertone is beautiful.




I agree! I love my mini twinn


----------



## Hammer (Mar 26, 2017)

About a half an hour from me, if anyone on here buys it I can pick up an ship for you if it would help you bring it home.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice one, I've got a green and coppertone, both missing the original front seat, but pretty clean. Put duro knobbies and Schwinn Superiors on them with matching mirrors and bells. Made pretty cool riders for my girlfriends daughter and her friends. Someday maybe I'll find a blue one.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 11, 2017)

vuniw said:


> Not mine. I am looking for a green one and a blue one. Already have the copper tone



Asking $1500 OBO plus ship or Ttown copake delivery for free


----------

